# Hole in horses nose



## fjudge (22 May 2007)

Know it should go in vets but more response here!!

Today i noticed that in skyes nose, she seems to have, what looks like a hole?! Its ver small, on the bottom, and im sure its a hole. May sound strange...i could be imagining things!! But wanted to ask if anyone knows of any ting like this, or i am i just being ridiculous!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	









Trying to think of better ways of explaining it, but really cant think. Any suggestions as to what it COULD be or sounds like much appreciated!!


----------



## jumpthemoon (22 May 2007)

I may be going mad, but I'm sure my horse has the same thing. It is about 1-2 mm across and just inside the nostril....


----------



## fjudge (22 May 2007)

Yess! Im SURE its a hole...! Not sure weather to worry or not. Although ide say skye's is about 2-3mm


----------



## Morrigan_Lady (22 May 2007)

Can you get a photo and post it?

Maybe its an extra nostril !!!


----------



## FRESHMAN (22 May 2007)

Sorry dont know it's true name but if it is what I am thinking of then it is a duct that goes up to the eye.
For instance, if your horse has a runny eye (not infected) just watery then a Vet can simply flush out the blockage through the duct in the nostril.
Pretty sure it is what you are talking about.


----------



## jumpthemoon (22 May 2007)

I bet that's what it is - both of my horse's have it and they are both perfectly ok - I'm sure it's nothing to worry about!


----------



## fjudge (22 May 2007)

Ah few!!! Will check all the others to see if they have it. Will also try get a pic. Thanks for your help...stopped me from worrying!!!


----------



## Stinkbomb (22 May 2007)

Yes its part of the tear duct. My old horse Simon always had runny eyes. He went to Leahurst for another illness and the professor noticed it and said he had blocked tear ducts. He then stuck a very small tube ( under sedation ) up through the small hole in his nostril and flushed it with saline and it came out of his eyes!!! It unblocked them from inside his nostrils so its nothing to worry about quite normal!!


----------

